# Happy V-Day Ladies and Gentlemen



## NewOobY (14/2/16)

Happy Vaping day everyone , hope you have a vape-tastic day - vape on and vape stronk. 

Oh almost forgot happy valentines day everyone. I hope you get spoiled by your significant other. Remember Ladies this is a leap year i.e. you have to spoil us men this year. <-- This worked for me with my wife  I WIN. 

I'm very lucky my wife is taking me to kieivietskroon - spa days are the best days 

What are my fellow vapers doing on this awesome day?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (14/2/16)

Thanks @NewOobY 

No valentines vaping gifts on this side. Lol. 

Am spending the morning a bit later meeting the team to finalise a few things for the upcoming vape meet. Hehe. At least today involves vaping in a big way

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (15/2/16)

My wife got me a great gift! Will put a pic up a bit later!


----------

